# Some pics



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

We went to visit family up north. I fell in love with a sweet puppy who loves to give kisses:










He is my cousins' dog and they think it's a beagle/pit mix:










My aunt and uncle's mastiffs:




























They were real good with everyone, a little slobbery but very friendly, laid back dogs:


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

They are all cute! I bet you had a blastup:


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

that beagle/pit mix is very cute


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Great pics!! Def a beagle!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Very Cute all of them I'm with OFK def a Beagle


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah it was great we had a salmon bake too, I'm not a big fish eater but it was really good. The puppy's hind legs from behind looked a bit bully, I guess the girl said the mother is beagle and the father pit, but who really knows with dogs. The mastiffs are nice, v. friendly dogs, but I couldn't get too close because of all that drool :rofl:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I love that beagle looking dog. I really like beagles, though.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Shame on you for avoiding a little drool.  It washes off. They are all very pretty dogs I say that is a beagle too. I'm glad you had a fun time did you take Buster with?


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm in love with the beagle/pit mix!


----------



## jennay_c32 (Aug 6, 2007)

I love them all!:thumbsup:


----------



## *COESR* (Jul 8, 2007)

cool mastiffs...dont breed them with pitbulls.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

No they like their English Mastiffs, they have no plans to breed them with pit bulls, no worries.

No Buster went to the ex's house for the weekend. Which was great as they both got a chance to hang out together.


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

Judy said:


> No they like their English Mastiffs, they have no plans to breed them with pit bulls, no worries.
> 
> No Buster went to the ex's house for the weekend. Which was great as they both got a chance to hang out together.


Id appreciate it if i could see some picz of buster please


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

[


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

:woof: I love Buster!!!!:woof: He is such a cool looking dog. Those are all great pictures of him.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

buster looks great judy! One question though... where to you buy those pools anymore... they used to have them outside at walmart, but they aren't there anymore! I need one for the dogs here... its just waaay too hot for them outside!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks, all. I got the pool last summer, I happened to see it in a hardware store and I bought it.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

awsome picsture that beagel mix is a real cute dog


----------



## italianwjt (Aug 5, 2007)

Next Question, where did u get that collar for buster, that is awesome!?!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

The personalized one? From blockydogs.com


----------



## italianwjt (Aug 5, 2007)

thanks :cheers:


----------

